
Factor programming language - jacquesm
http://www.factorcode.org/
======
futuremint
This is a cool language... but this isn't news. Its been around for a few
years.

~~~
scott_s
Interesting submissions don't have to be literally new.

------
dkersten
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=772639>

------
mrjbq7
Concatenative languages, ftw!

[ read eval print ] loop

